# Broodies



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

What's the best broody hen that still lays a lot of eggs and is not a bantam thanks in advance .Jack.


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

One that will hatch and take care of babies, just kidding. I like EE's extra large colored eggs and they are good moms


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Not sure about laying but silkies are really broody


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Standard Cochin, from everything I've heard. They come in lots of pretty colors and are said to make great mothers.










For a more available breed, the Black Australorp is known to go broody and will lay well for many a long year, is hardy in all climates, sweet, good mother, good forager, thrifty on feed.


----------

